# Property preservation name



## Admcclarty (Feb 3, 2016)

my name is Alex I am starting a property preservation company and I'm having trouble coming up with a name for the company so I was wondering if you guys could send me yours to give me some examples or just think of some new names thanks!


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Going broke Property Preservation hasn't been used yet to my knowledge.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome Alex. Posting the same thing in four different threads won't get you quicker results. This thread will do. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Pissing my life away preservation?

Against all odds preservation?

I know everything field services?

Masochism field services?

Starting a preservation company is a lot like starting heroin or high stakes gambling. When you look back and remember when life was good and you had a family and a house, peace of mind, and money in the bank remember this thread. Most people who start in this business end up in the same place as drug addicts and gamblers. Broke and miserable.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Pissing my life away preservation?
> 
> Against all odds preservation?
> 
> ...


PMLAP
AAOP
IKEFS
MFS

The Acme works for me. I use GUDNUF for a dummy corp.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

I could think of a few names but would'nt be as clean as ones already listed. Be smarter find a different line of work,you will regret you did this eventually might start off thinking your smelling roses but then you'll realize your smelling ****tt.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm partial to Disgusted Asset Management !


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

all jokes aside (even tho some of those were damn funny ) I would suggest finding a name that does not have "pp" or "property preservation" in it so when and if you do decide to get out you wont need to change the company name, insurance, business license ect.... try to look at where your company will be in 10 years do you really think you will be doing pp work ? I hope not. as stated earlier this is not a good industry anymore and has not been for a long time. I know personally every day i try to do something to get closer to getting out of this line of work.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Beteroff broke property preservation 
Bentova barrel field services
Felin used bank services
Abuzed property services
Cashin out reo services


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Acronyms are what I'm partial to
BOGYA (bend over grab your ankles)
PNSTT (please no sand this time)
WWFF (will work for free)
SICWSD (sure I can wait sixty days)
ILCM (I love cubicle Monkeys)
PCRFF (property condition reports for free)


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Is B.O.H.I.C.A. Services already used???


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Is this a serious post? Dont you think if you can't even come up with a name on your own, maybe a business isn't the best idea for yourself. Go work for someone if you need that kind of direction


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

This seems like a really bad effort to figure out who some users really are.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You mean like, maybe they are a regional trying to bust some chops? :vs_whistle:


----------



## SLUCKY44 (Oct 26, 2015)

You Can't R#pe The Willing Preservation & Maintenance


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

Quantity not quality 
Or 
Nonprofit so you profit 
Or
Cleaning poop for pennies. 

Oops those are more slogans than names.... But they will get you the work nonetheless.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

We can give you many answers, but you have the final say. Think about how you and your business want to be portrayed. Think about how it sounds? Is it striking or boring? Long or short? Easy to put your name on trailers, trucks, equipment and clothing? Now I know a lot of guys on here say they don't advertise their business name on their vehicles or trailers. Well I do. Why? Because I'm advertising my business. And it has paid off! I have acquired quite a few private accounts from being at a for foreclosed home performing services. Yes the pp business is full of cheaters, thieves, hacks and idiots. You have to be smarter about how you approach each job. How you plan your routes. How you buy your materials. Also who you work with/ for is your lifeline. 

Don't let these other guys get you down. I managed a retail store before I started my business. Let's just say I didn't made this much $ selling ski and bike equipment. It's nice to be working on your own and doing what you want. I believe if you are a reliable, dedicated and have handyman skills you will do ok. I'm not saying you will get rich. But you can live comfortably. 
Now there are so many variables, too many list, but message me if you have more questions.


----------

